# Auto Detox Vs Audi S5 - TT & unit update



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Hello,

These little jobs were completed over the christmas period & in between I have been busy getting the detailing unit ready for this years season of detailing

The Audi TT was in for a new car detail collected from the dealership & delivered to me the next afternoon, it had a single stage machine polish after a few areas of rids were take care of & finished with an £8k wax as part of the new premises promotion

A few pics from the days work:














































All done:













































































































In between santa & the ghost of new year appearing an Audi S5 arrived, this was a present from the wife to the husband & referral from a previous client

In for a enhancement plus engine & interior detail. It recieved a single stage machine polish finished with an £8k wax full interior & engine detail too

Before:























































Washed & inside




































































































they were both over joyed with the result 

The unit has moved on a fair bit over the holiday, lots of painting, halide lights installed finally hung that GTR pic too !










Lights off










Lights on !










Who doesnt want a company mf cloth ??? :lol::lol::lol:










Currently floor hunting which is the next big thing to sort 

Next time back to the usual full on writeup picture heaven

Cheers
Barry

www.autodetox.co.uk

p.s IF you made it this far, why not check out my new website which went live at midnight, I've been working on it around work & spending all my waking time at the unit: www.autodetox.co.uk let me know what you think :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Great work , loving the Audi's:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Good work.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

The unit looks great Barry, as does the website! Had a click round and its very easy to use, love the graphics too.

Both cars look fab, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Excellent work Baz, and good work on getting the unit how you want it. Looks excellent.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Looking good Baz, unit looking smart to. Is that a megs polishing pad on the Flex?

Got your email BTW, will reply tomorrow


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

bigslippy said:


> Great work , loving the Audi's:thumb:


Thanks slippy



AaronGTi said:


> Good work.


Cheers



JBirchy said:


> The unit looks great Barry, as does the website! Had a click round and its very easy to use, love the graphics too.
> 
> Both cars look fab, thanks for sharing!


Cool glad you liked the simplicity of the site & glad you like the unit & cars too 



Envy Valeting said:


> Excellent work Baz, and good work on getting the unit how you want it. Looks excellent.


Cheers Tim, unit only took 5 mins to sort out :lol:



SimonBash said:


> Looking good Baz, unit looking smart to. Is that a megs polishing pad on the Flex?
> 
> Got your email BTW, will reply tomorrow


Cheers Simon, yes 4" megs polishing pad used it to take out a few minor marks really like them been using them for ages now 

Cheers guys
Baz


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great work as always, where did you get the megs pads from mate


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Scrim-1- said:


> Great work as always, where did you get the megs pads from mate


Hi mate, thanks & I got them from Mark at Autobrite a while back, give him a shout probably got more :thumb:

Baz


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great work and pictures :thumb:

Where did your storage boxes come from?


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work there mate and the unit looks great Barry :thumb:


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

The TT looks stunning!

Where was the Opaque used? I thought it was a 'matte' wax?


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> Great work there mate.


Thanks mate 



paranoid73 said:


> Great work and pictures :thumb:
> 
> Where did your storage boxes come from?


They are drawer units & come from the really useful box company not cheap but worth the ££'s :thumb: cheers mate



Swell.gr said:


> Great work there mate and the unit looks great Barry :thumb:


Thanks Mr Swell 



sidewalkdances said:


> The TT looks stunning!
> 
> Where was the Opaque used? I thought it was a 'matte' wax?


Thanks, the plastics on the front had a matt finish so used the opaque wax on them, waxed them up using my fingers left to cure & gently buffed off, it gave them a really natural finish which I tired to capture with shot or two but didn't really show, hopefully the new halide lights will make this easier in the future 

Cheers guys
Baz :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great work on the two Audi's loving the white TT with the swissvax and your unit is looking great


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Looking good Barry! 

I can thoroughly recommend the flooring we have in our studio, highly durable and easy to clean 

http://www.eco-tile.net/ecotile-range/?gclid=CK-oyMzH160CFasMtAodFW6Qng


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice work, studio and cloths! :wave:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Loving the work, S5 really is stunning...........

The lights are awesome :thumb:

what you thinking on the floor??


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

What a great facility, well done!

Audis looking mint as well!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Clark @ PB said:


> Looking good Barry!
> 
> I can thoroughly recommend the flooring we have in our studio, highly durable and easy to clean
> 
> http://www.eco-tile.net/ecotile-range/?gclid=CK-oyMzH160CFasMtAodFW6Qng


Thanks Clark, will take a look at the flooring :thumb:



Nanolex said:


> Very nice work, studio and cloths! :wave:


Cheers Florian, the cloth was the easy bit 



123quackers said:


> Loving the work, S5 really is stunning...........
> 
> The lights are awesome :thumb:
> 
> what you thinking on the floor??


Thanks Mr quackers ! not 100% sure on the floor yet but some kind of rubber (maybe) floor tile



dsms said:


> What a great facility, well done!
> 
> Audis looking mint as well!


Thanks Dave still a few more jobs to do before I am happy but it's getting there 

Cheers guys
Baz :thumb:


----------



## Jwalker84 (Jan 20, 2012)

Unit's looking great Baz, and i'm keeping on top the TT! Still looks fanatastic. 

Jonathan


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice work Barry and congrats for the new unit. :thumb:


----------

